# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Лирический шансон от Александра Келеберды

## Александр Васильевич

*Путь*

 Муз А Келеберда 
 Текст Наталья Максименко

http://www.keleberda.net/load/novie_...a_put/3-1-0-33

можно слушать-там есть проигрыватель.

----------


## Александр Васильевич

*На Бали ничего не болит*

текст Ирины Филимоновой
муз А Келеберда

http://www.keleberda.net/load/novie_...bolit/3-1-0-37

----------


## gutta

Спасибо. Песни понравились!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Александр Васильевич

Спасибо за отзыв.

----------


## Александр Васильевич

Ирочка Ирина
текст Евгения Лашкова
муз А.Келеберда

http://www.keleberda.net/load/novie_...irina/3-1-0-32

----------


## Александр Васильевич

*Ты и я*

текст Т.Штерн
муз.А.Келеберда
вокал Юлия Хоменко.

http://www.keleberda.net/load/novie_..._i_ja/3-1-0-34

----------


## egorOFF

Александр, если ты ждёшь отзывов - то лично я не умею писать восторженных слов. Мне всё нравится.
Просто скажу спасибо за твой труд, который радует по-настоящему. Удач!

----------


## Александр Васильевич

Рад видеть в своей теме одного из соавторов!Спасибо за тёплые слова.
Кстати-наша песня

*Зима*

текст Владимир Егоров
муз Александра Келеберды.

http://www.keleberda.net/load/novie_..._zima/3-1-0-35

----------


## Александр Васильевич

*Золотая осень*

текст Евгений Лашков 
 муз Александр Келеберда

http://www.keleberda.net/load/novie_..._osen/3-1-0-25

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Рад видеть в своей теме одного из соавторов!Спасибо за тёплые слова.
> Кстати-наша песня
> 
> *Зима*
> 
> текст Владимир Егоров
> муз Александра Келеберды.
> 
> http://www.keleberda.net/load/novie_..._zima/3-1-0-35


  Классная вещь)))

----------


## Александр Васильевич

Спасибо.Рад,что наша с Владимиром Зима Вам понравилась.

----------


## Angel_Stike

Здорово! Очень душевно. Спасибо большое за доставленное удовольствие!

----------


## yuzef

Жаль, что ссылки устарели. Хотелось бы послушать

----------


## yuzef

Хорошие песни! Гитара в фонограммах (я так понял, живая) Шансон мягкий. Раньше писали более жёстче.

----------


## mihel60

Шансов в любом его виде просто обожаю.

----------

